# With Friends Like These...



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

With Friends Like These, Who Needs A B&M?
Well, Saturday night my hubby, Troy (BoomerD35) and I were invited to dinner at Joe's (BullyBreed's) house. So me, Troy, our son Anthony and Joe and his wife, Jen were going to have a nice relaxing evening together. Well, we arrive and Tiffany (VegasGirl) opens the door. As we enter, I see Frank (Tx_Tuff) and Sam & Martha (Cypress & Samsgrl28) there as well. I think nothing of it, as I'm a very unassuming person. I just figured Joe told a few extra people to come over for BBQ and a smoke. Then I see Bo (Sysrock) and EJ (Ecto) there too and they're both handing me stuff and saying something about "happy birthday."

Turns out, Troy concocted the whole thing as a surprise for my B-Day. Abel (Incognito) was even able to stop by after a photo assignment he was shooting. Well, I got bombarded with a ton of smokes and other various items (see pics). However, the best part was getting to spend the evening relaxing, visiting and smoking with all of my friends (whom I wouldn't have ever met if it wasn't for CigarLive). It made for a great weekend. Here are some pics of the fun and merryment. (Sorry, EJ, I didn't get my camera out until late in the evening after you had left.)

View attachment 14657

Here are the birthday gifts I received Saturday night. (You guys are too much!)

_A bottle of Rowan's Creek Small Batch Bourbon (which we tapped into )
AVO
RP Sungrown
CAO MX2
Padron_
*From Sysrock - Thank you so much, Bo!*

_Gurkha Perfecto
Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet
RP Edge Battalion Corojo (1st of 5 cigars I smoked Saturday night)
Fonseca Habana Seleccion
H. Upmann Reserve_
*All from Ecto - Thank you a ton, EJ! You must have seen that I was looking for the Edge Maduro Battalion's (which seem to be a tough find), but I really did enjoy the Corojo version.*

_2 - J. Fuego Corojo's (love these)
2 - H. Upmann Vintage Cameroons (a wonderful staple cigar of mine)
2 - Oliva V's D)
Tatuaje Havana_
*From Cypress & Samsgrl28 - Sam & Martha, you guys rock! Thanks.*

_A gift card to Olive Garden and a Pat Green autographed mini Texas flag._
*From Tx_Tuff and VegasGirl - Frank and Tiffany, you guys rock too! Can't wait to use the gift card (and if Troy is nice, he might get to come along too).*

_The 5 Vegas humi, stocked (and I mean STOCKED! Check out the pix and feast your eyes!)_
*From BullyBreed - Joe and Jen, you both already did so much in hosting this impromptu herf, inviting us all into your home and feeding us to boot. This was above and beyond what anyone could expect. You guys are the bomb! Thank you so much for helping Troy put this together. I know we had a wonderful time! Y'all are simply awesome!*

Here's the contents of the 5 Vegas humi. Read 'em and weep boys.

Joe (Bullybreed), Abel (Incognito), Sam (Cypress) & Martha (Samsgrl28)

Sam & Martha

Bo (Sysrock) & Jen (Bully's wife)

My three year old, Anthony took the next few pictures. Here's Abel (Incognito). If you need some help on your next photo shoot Abel, you can check and see if Anthony's available. 

Sam (Cypress)

Tiffany (VegasGirl) & Frank (Tx_Tuff)

Bo (Sysrock)

Here's Anthony (who was a trooper the whole evening) posing with Tiffany & Frank.

Sam checking out his stogie.

Here's Anthony making sure he didn't miss any cake.

Most of the gang from Saturday night got up and met for go-kart racing Sunday afternoon. As much fun as it would have been, Troy and I didn't make it for that (we were dragging a bit too much ). But we did get our butts in gear to meet Abel and his wife Lisa for supper. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Looks like a great time. Happy Birthday


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a truly awesome time. Happy Birthday!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like a good time


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

This "MUST" be a happy birthday!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Great times with the S/BOTL's Happy Birthday!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

What a birthday present looks great ,happy birthday .


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!! I thought CigarFest was held in Pa.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Absolutely awesome. Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks like everyone had a great time. Happy Birthday


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Had a blast thanks troy for the invite. And don't worry Rhonda I hate pics anyways.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

A birthday herf very nice. nothing better than herfing with your fellow BOTL and SOTL.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks like a good time had by all right there. I have that same humidor, it works awesome....


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for the invite Troy, it was great being able to be a part of it all. We had a great time, and really enjoy our new found friends with many thanks to Stogie for creating Cigar Live!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Have a very happy birthday and smoke plenty for me.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanx for the great pics! looks like an incredible day w/good people and some really nice birthday gifts. Bullybreed definitely went all out - enjoy those Gurkha Fuertes and Happy Birthday!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now thats what I'm talking about


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks like a great time was had by all. Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

There is absolutely nothing like having a bunch of people come together to honor you with no self provoking at all... Congrats on the impact you have in others lives and happy birthday.


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Congrats...Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Great stuff right there! Happy Birthday Rhonda!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks to Joe and Jen for hosting this party! The evening turned out better than I could have hoped. We had such an awesome time. Thanks to all who attended.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Great Stuff... glad you had a happy birthday.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a great time was had by all. Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Rhonda

How Old Are You?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Now that looked like a great time Happy Birthday Rhonda


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

A very Happy Borthday Rhonda....see you soon.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Thanks for putting names with the faces.


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice! Happy Birthday Rhonda...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Great friends and cigars! Can't beat that. Happy Birthday Rhonda!*


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

I tell ya as much as I hate to admit it, you TEXAN'S sure do know how to do it up right. Great times and good friends. AWESOME I tell ya AWESOME. Flint


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very Nice Happy Birthday Rhonda


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

It was a great time, great food, great smokes etc.... Glad I was able to make it! And Anthony was a hell of a trooper, he was still going strong when me and Tiffany left at 220 in the morning!

Happy Birthday Rhonda!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow nice pics.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!! I thought CigarFest was held in Pa.


Texas, Baby, Texas! That's where it's at. No tickets or special passes required. Just get your butt down here and you'll see how it's done! :biggrin:



Habana said:


> I tell ya as much as I hate to admit it, you TEXAN'S sure do know how to do it up right. Great times and good friends. AWESOME I tell ya AWESOME. Flint


I know we like to rub it in how we got it better in Texas (which we do) but when you have all these great friends from CigarLive, it really doesn't matter where you are. Just light up and enjoy the company. The rest is just gravy!

Thanks guys for all the well wishes and Happy Cinco de Mayo to you all. As for you, Canney, you should know better than to ask a woman her age (especially on a big un like this one)! So I ain't telling, but I will say I'm just a couple weeks older than Jeff Bagwell and Frank Thomas and was born in the same year Astroworld opened (hurray for me ... I outlived Astroworld :baffled!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> (hurray for me ... I outlived Astroworld :baffled!


I just spit Jack Daniels all over my keyboard!


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

you gotta love a good surprise party
awesome gifts too!
happy birthday!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Rhonda. Sorry we couldn't make it out. Glad you had a blast.


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Aren't Cigar Sites GREAT!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> As for you, Canney, you should know better than to ask a woman her age (especially on a big un like this one)! So I ain't telling, but I will say I'm just a couple weeks older than Jeff Bagwell and Frank Thomas and was born in the same year Astroworld opened (hurray for me ... I outlived Astroworld )!


Oh My, your much older than you look 
Happy Birthday all the same


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

canney said:


> Oh My, your much older than you look
> Happy Birthday all the same


Rhonda I can send my Personal Body Guard to get this guy if you want.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Ecto1 said:


> Rhonda I can send my Personal Body Guard to get this guy if you want.


Come on, that was meant to be a compliment.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks like a great time.Wish I had known all of you folks when I lived in Houston.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice birthday


----------

